# Beute - Edelstein ?



## tom48 (12. November 2012)

Hallo, ich hab gelesen das nur die letzten 3 Edelsteinstufen (für die man extra Rezepte braucht) nicht findbar / erbeutbar sind. Ich bin jetzt aber schon bei Inferno Akt 2 und bekomme immer nur noch "makelos quadratische" Edelsteine als Beute ... ab wann bzw. wo bekommt man höhere Steine bis hin zu "sternförmigen" ?

Gruss und Dank

Tom


----------



## Phaldor (13. November 2012)

gar nicht. die können nur gecrafted werden.


----------



## Caps-lock (13. November 2012)

> Hallo, ich hab gelesen das nur die letzten 3 Edelsteinstufen (für die man extra Rezepte braucht) nicht findbar / erbeutbar sind. Ich bin jetzt aber schon bei Inferno Akt 2 und bekomme immer nur noch "makelos quadratische" Edelsteine als Beute ... ab wann bzw. wo bekommt man höhere Steine bis hin zu "sternförmigen"



Du hast es tatsächlich geschafft deine Frage direkt selber zu beantworten und nochmal zu stellen oO.
Rezepte farmen ist relativ aussichtslos und bringt auch nix.
Für die 3-5 Steine die man für den Char braucht geht man ins AH und gut ist.
Wenn du nicht absoluter vollprofi bist, sind die besten 3 Stufen auch grausam vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## myadictivo (13. November 2012)

naja, der 100% crit stein ist schon deluxe ^^
alle anderen find ich verschmerzbar. komischerweise werden die steine afaik sogar unter herstellungskosten im AH verbraten. zumindest wenn man div. aussagen in foren gehör schenkt.
hatte mir nämlich überlegt den 100% crit selbst herzustellen. die 3 rezepte sind ja nicht sonderlich teuer. aber anscheinds komm ich billiger weg, wenn ich die aktuell 15-18 mille zahl ^^ 

aber bis ich die zusammen hab vergeht noch was zeit..und außerdem bekomm ich für das geld leider auch 2 ringe die mir mehr damage bringen als der stein allein im moment


----------

